# The Patio will be open Saturday 8/30



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

End of summer fling:ss
(bring a chair)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Man I wish I could be there.

Say hi to Bling Boy for me though :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Will do bro


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Holy damnation,... I'm about to bust a "Charlie Brown" up in this motha!.... ah, nevermind, I'll just have to suck it up and wait 'til the next Patio opening Kel... like others, I wish I would be able to make it... but like they say, "you could wish in one hand and crap in the other, and see which one weighs more"...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm down!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

I'm a for sure maybe :bn

Rob :w


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Holiday weekend and we're out of town. Crap crap crap.

Hope y'all have a great time though :tu


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

EvanS said:


> Holiday weekend and we're out of town. Crap crap crap.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great time though :tu


party pooper:ss


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Man I had a lot of fun at the patio....Ill try and see if I can make it...not sure though as we might go out of town


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Kelly. You should call it the Meat Herf, because you can finally eat meat! LOL! I'm out. I'm gonna visit my kid in NM.


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Great to hear!

I'm there!


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Heard lots about the Cali crew. Wish I could make this one. Have fun!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

poker said:


> party pooper:ss


aw man - I finally get a reputation around here....and it's a bad one


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Wish I could, I'm committed to a 50th birthday celebration


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Deem said:


> Wish I could, I'm committed to a 50th birthday celebration


You look GREAT for 50, Deem


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

:tu cool ! I hope kelly dont go into a beef coma before sat


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

EvanS said:


> You look GREAT for 50, Deem












great huh?:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Yens have a great time and a good, long week-end.:tu


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

:tu

See you Sat...


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Well there be Hookers:chk


----------



## Stogeyfish (Oct 13, 2006)

What time? 
Don't want to be too early.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Figure 5pm :ss


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Havanaaddict said:


> Well there be Hookers:chk


Does Gerry count???

:bn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Does Gerry count???
> 
> :bn


He can count.
Just don't ask him for directions.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> He can count.
> Just don't ask him for directions.


HAHA...:r


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

zemekone said:


> great huh?:r


pretty close :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Havanaaddict said:


> Well there be Hookers:chk


Only if Gerry doesn't get lost on the way.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for a great time Kelly (especially after you chased the geriatric one away)!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

The Pict said:


> Thanks for a great time Kelly (especially after you chased the geriatric one away)!


He didn't chase me I was going to find something in the car and forget what I was doing until I got home..Tough getting old:tpd:

Good to see the crew I was a bit tired from Friday Nights VB although it kept me quite and got me out the door early:bn

Hey Joker great time as always *I LOVE GOING TO THE PATIO!!* Jose thanks for the sandwhich but really I wasn't hungry. However *RIGHT NOW* I am starved:chk

Rob


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

gorob23 said:


> He didn't chase me I was going to find something in the car and forget what I was doing until I got home..Tough getting old:tpd:


Does it always have to be about you Rob? :r


----------

